# Frog Fractions - Fun Flash Game



## LizardKing (Oct 27, 2012)

http://twinbeardstudios.com/frog-fractions

One of the funniest and most eclectic games I've played for a while. Seems like a silly little kinda educational game at first, but there's so much more to it that there first appears. Like bug porn.


----------

